# I just couldn't take it [email protected]*!!!



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)




----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay where is the rest of the dog?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Matisse
ARE YOU STILL ALIVE???????
You're looking kinda smashed on that tarp..........


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

LOL Twyla! And Molly. It looks like the coyote got him, doesn't it. 

Actually, I went after him in a fit of rage with the scissors last night. I decided he's retiring from the show ring as of NOWWWWW!!!!!!! I'm just so sick of maintaining that show coat...the tangles, the bands out, the bands back in, tangles, ouchie, just had it! But I'm too embarrassed to post pictures of the damage. OMG! 

I ordered some new clippers (Wahl Chromado) so I could do him myself. All I have for clippers is the Wahl mini arco for the shaved places. They work kind of on Maurice if I already have him scissored fairly short. All there is is a plastic guide comb that drags through if I don't get most off first. So I couldn't wait another week until they come. I just couldn't take one more minute. 

So, I hacked at Matisse and he doesn't look great but he feels great. And his face looks kind of cute. In fact, he looks so cute that Maurice thinks he's some little girl who came to play and he's turned into a virtual bonobo. A humper machine. It's awful. That's why he's not in any pictures. I had to lock him up in the ex pen. lol. OMG. He's really annoying Matisse but Matisse doesn't do anything about it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow well, I hope you feel better, poodles always feel better after a haircut least ways mine always have and I doubt Mattise looks as bad as my early poodle hair cuts :wink:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got the Chromado Lithium Too! I love it! Cuts like buttuh!!!!!


I don't think I ever want her jacket really short so I'm putting off getting the ss combs............for now, cuz you should never say never................LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Okay, don't laugh at this bad groom job. 

First, before:*




*And after: don't look too closely. *





*Methinks his head is too big...need to whittle some of that away. He looks sort of Bichon. *







*Jose` seems interested but Maurice has to be locked up...at least until I figure out what to do about his new self-identity of a bonobo. Matisse is not assertive at all.*


*And that is all friends. Now I must go hide. * :ahhhhh:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

he is adorable, not at all like my bald poodle with a doggy high and tight for a top knot


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He is still fluffy! YAY!! He is sooo pretty, no wonder his brothers are confused........Hahaha!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

OMG- extra points for dramatic effect! That first shot of the fur massacre was pretty amazing.

Matisse is a gorgeous boy, and I actually like the "after " shot better! But I think it would be very hard to make that pretty boy look bad. He is one very beautiful poodle.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Molly, that's good to know that they go like they go through butteh....yeah! I'll go over him when I get mine or when his hair grows a tad more. He has a lot of sticky outies. Or I'll try the scissors some more but his body is really getting almost too short. And his ears....ugghhh. How do you get them to not be so chopped on the bottom. They don't look right. There must be some kind of layering that one does. (?) I have to work on those some more too. He's not finished by any means. But hopefully, we'll cut down on the work load. I'm getting very busy these days and I need to shorten up the groom time so everything gets done. He is playing like a lunatic with Maurice now...they both had a good, tiring walk so maybe Maurice will cool it with the humping. They're just wrestling and running around in the living room. Mattie does seem more comfortable. Well, he must be. I remember having pony tails when I was a girl and they sort of bother one...kind of pulling a little bit or you get a head ache if it's too heavy. I wonder if he got head aches. Well, all light and breezy now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Carolinek said:


> OMG- extra points for dramatic effect! That first shot of the fur massacre was pretty amazing.
> 
> Matisse is a gorgeous boy, and I actually like the "after " shot better! But I think it would be very hard to make that pretty boy look bad. He is one very beautiful poodle.


Oh, thank you Caroline. Definitely he looks prettier now. Seriously, the only time the show clip looks good is when he's all sprayed up for a show. Otherwise all those pony tails, bands, parts in the hair, the big fluffy, over grown jacket sometimes....yeah, that really didn't look so great. And that picture was especially awful. He wasn't freshly done or anything. So I agree. He does look cute but he'd look better if he were professionally groomed. But I couldn't wait another minute. As I struggled through some matts, I suddenly exclaimed, "Off with the hair! NOW!" lol. And it came off. Thank you for saying such nice things about my boy. He's blushing now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

twyla said:


> he is adorable, not at all like my bald poodle with a doggy high and tight for a top knot


Well, thank goodness it grows back. I bet your boy is still adorable. It's hard to make a Poodle look too bad. They're really very pretty dogs, aren't they.

Molly, yes, he got to keep some fluffies...his head, ears, tail and ankles. lol. I'm thinking of growing his legs more. That what is there is from growth since the last continental. So there isn't that much. But I like that modern clip a lot. So maybe we'll work toward that. Although, there's still thicker hair to go through. The super short is so easy. That's what Maurice has....short. He is in my version (eh-hem) of a Miami I guess you could say. *cough, cough* It's about time to go over him again...pretty soon.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it was ages ago and all my poodles have all been shes so yeah My girl Baby looked terrible.

Mattise is gorgeous and well that is the best "bad" trim I have ever seen


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, Poodlebeguiled! The first picture was frightening! LOL

I think you did a fabulous job - and consider how much coat there was to trim! I think Matisse looks fantastic! Well done!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I keep Missy and Ash in puppy ears. That's the only way I can describe it. He looks cute.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What are puppy ears? Shorter and clipped around the border of the ear leather? Hmmm...The problem with Matisse's ears is the hair is quite thick so it's like looking at the edge of a 2x4 at the bottom. I think somehow that needs to be layered from the back side of it...the inside to the front or outside. Do you know what I mean? I wish a groomer would see this thread. On the other hand, I'd be really embarrassed. lol.

One other problem is his tear stains. I've been using Angel Eyes and it's worked like magic for quite some time. But now, all of a sudden it is not working. I think the bacteria have become immune to it. I always was a little suspect of giving something with even a little bit of anti biotic in it. My vet said it was fine. But I think something has happened. I must think of something to do about that. 

Thanks you guys for such nice posts.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> What are puppy ears? Shorter and clipped around the border of the ear leather? Hmmm...The problem with Matisse's ears is the hair is quite thick so it's like looking at the edge of a 2x4 at the bottom. I think somehow that needs to be layered from the back side of it...the inside to the front or outside. Do you know what I mean? I wish a groomer would see this thread. On the other hand, I'd be really embarrassed. lol.


Yep. Let me see if I can find a pic for you. They are layered and short around the ear leather


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Missy


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)




----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I think he looks gorgeous! Personally, I love his ears, the way they are cut off straight. I am going to cut some hair off of Dexter's next time. His are long now.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

YA know if he were mine with that head of hair and ears, I would cut his ears really short like Missy's. It would look like he didn't have ears!! And just a head with a fro. I like weird things like that haha!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodle paws...thanks. But I just couldn't. I am too conventional...my world is narrow and no ears would just not fit into the box. haha. But I'd think about layering it, maybe not from the outside...the side you see, but from the inside...sort of step it up so they might lie better. So the outside would look all one length but they might not stick out so much. lol. Or....maybe layering them so you see that variation like we do with our hair sometimes. But I have no idea _how_. It always looks sort of choppy no matter what I do. Oh grrrrrr! But thanks you guys for the nice comments and ideas. I'll be thinking on it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

cindyreef said:


> I think he looks gorgeous! Personally, I love his ears, the way they are cut off straight. I am going to cut some hair off of Dexter's next time. His are long now.


Thanks Cindy. I didn't make them exactly straight. I meant to but I went up hill on one side so I had to go up on the other side sort of a slight curve. They're almost too short so I'm chicken to mess with them anymore. 

It would be fun when you do Dexter's ears. You could make a thread all about ears. LOL. Everyone could describe what they do with ears and show pics.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Poodle b - I have to confess to an untrained eye but I think Matisse looks wonderful. You did an amazing job. Bet he feels like he won the lottery too. Your first pics really had us going.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I'm working toward these ears with gemma


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

He is adorable


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

After seeing all the hair on the table, I was expecting a "nakie" poodle. The end result was so much better than I expected. That little boy was sure packing a ton of hair!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

He looks so fluffy, handsome and happy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I can quite see why you felt it was time to remove all that coat - more hair than poodle! I think you have done a good job of rough cutting, ready for a tidy up when the new clippers arrive, and I bet he feels 1000% more comfortable - and then there is all the time you will save not trying to keep show coat mat free. I like the clubbed ear look, especially with a rather shorter topknot - and you may find that less hair helps with the tear staining, too. I am looking forward to seeing the revised groom in a week or two!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

when I saw all that hair I was expecting a bald poodle. I love the way he looks! I think he looks better than before, but I prefer this look! His ears are perfect!
Zoe has short ears now because I must have trimmed them by mistake when doing her face. They had to be leveled off... lol
I like how straight they are at the bottom.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

He looks great!

We had the "a poodle exploded in this room" look a couple of weeks ago when I set Hazel into a T&C. There was just So.Much.Hair!! I texted my middle sister and we all agreed that the hair pile on the floor was bigger then her whole dog. (She has a tiny Pom, but we've forgiven her.)

Hazel's hair was so long that some parts of her pattern look a little bit wonky right now because I just couldn't see through the hair. I'm going to straighten her up a little more this weekend.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> I'm working toward these ears with gemma
> View attachment 230714


Oh those are cute and wispy. They'll look very nice on your girl...quite feminine looking.

Thanks everyone for such a vote of confidence. I think he'll be so much more comfortable and to not have to spend every day for almost an hour getting brushed....a little is one thing, but it was getting too much for him too. I appreciate such nice comments.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wowza!! Great job!! Just LOVED the intro pic :biggrin:

I absolutely couldn't be bothered with putting mine (or myself) through all that grooming and I think it's amazing that you've done it this long! At least now Matisse can have loads of fun and games without you having to dread the grooming aftermath!

I tend to layer Pippin's ears on the outside - not too short, maybe about an inch or so in length - because hers are heavy and thick and I like to get lots of air flow around her ears. Pushkin's were like that too but I've grown them back in pretty much as they're softer and lighter. They're neither of them long though as they're both ground sniffers so get really grubby if their ears are scuffing on the ground.

He looks sooooo cute!! Love it!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Awwww! He's a handsome guy in any coat. That IS a daunting amount of fur to maintain on a daily basis.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahhhhhh! You shaved him!! I will miss his CC but he still looks amazing! He looks much better than mine, who I had to shave with a #10. He looks a hot mess,lol. I was able to save a bit of TK because the cords were manually made and not maintained.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Wowza!! Great job!! Just LOVED the intro pic :biggrin:
> 
> I absolutely couldn't be bothered with putting mine (or myself) through all that grooming and I think it's amazing that you've done it this long! At least now Matisse can have loads of fun and games without you having to dread the grooming aftermath!
> 
> ...


That's a good idea...to let more air in. How do you layer so you don't see those lines the scissors make? And yes, I hear ya about the ears getting dragged along the ground. My Poodles are really blood hounds in disguise. lol.

It really was ridiculous spending all that time every single day on his hair Mfmst. I can't believe I didn't do this sooner. 

Manxcat, you are smart. I wish I had thought of that....that I couldn't be bothered with all that every day. I mean thought of it enough to stop myself. haha. You should have heard me though...almost every time I'd brush him, I'd mutter, "Matisse...should we just cut this off? It's really too much, isn't it." And I'd prattle on to him. But he just slept through it all. lol. And then we'd do it all again the next day. If he could have gone to some shows all in a bunch, I might have left it a little longer. He wasn't all that far from getting his Am gr ch...I think about 8 points and one major away. But with his bum ligament, it would likely take a very long time. And it's just not worth it to me to put him or me through it anymore. I'm not a die hard show person. And he is young. If I ever decide to do that, his hair could be grown again, but I have a feeling we're done with that.

Poodlecrazy....I used scissors on him and a little bit with the clippers with a plastic comb, but those clippers really don't work very well on thick hair. They're more for trimming, which they are excellent for. So I wound up trying those for a bit, then switching to scissors. That's why his body is so uneven. Oh well. When it grows maybe I can fix it...not sure, but I'll give it a whirl. I'm really not that particular since he's not showing or anything...just as long as he looks fairly good and Poodly. 

It won't be long until your uncorded baby gets some more hair and you'll be able to have some fun with it. Until then, it's keeping warm that's the worry. I think Matisse better hurry up and grow some more hair. It's shorter than Maurice's now. Either that or spring better hurry up. Things are blooming here...the bulbs coming up, the flowering trees but it's not all that warm yet and still a tad frosty at night some nights. 

Well, good luck. It will be interesting to see how we all do with our grooming.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled, I'm late to post and was pretty surprised you did it but not shocked. If you change your mind you can grow him out again. He looks great and I know you will enjoy the break from the daily in-depth groom .


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

He looks adorbs! Congrats on low maintenance!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Here is a little photo of Pippin's ears - newly done. I do them kind of like my hairdresser does my hair... hold the hair away from the ear, get your line and then just do it the same all over. The bottom bit is trimmed around the shape of the leather, fairly close (about half an inch?). This pic they're still a bit curly but they comb smoother. I also trim the insides of the leathers so there's plenty of airflow (I'm a non-plucker!). It's short, but not as short as a German or shaving them down, and because she's got thick hair they're much easier to comb through.









ETA - don't look too closely at the rest of her! My dogs get done in stages!! :biggrin:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I like Pippin's ears very much. So they're the shape of the ear. lol. Nice job! I'll have to consider that shape. I bet it doesn't get in the food bowl too much. They look more like a real retriever's ears. lol.

Thanks for that post and pictures!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

He is absolutely adorable!! When I saw all that hair I thought "doesn't she have tpoo's? Where did all of that hair come from!!!":laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

